# Think Tank > History >  The Legend of the Leg-End - the Knights of the Garter

## Prince Arthur

*The Legend of the Leg-End - the Knights of the Garter*

Legend of the Leg End - The UK Royal Family by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

The British Royals at the Head of the Order

*Elizabeth II*, Queen of the United Kingdom, *KG* (apptd 1947)  Head of the Order
*Prince Philip*, Duke of Edinburgh, *KG #902* (apptd 1947)
*Prince Charles*, Prince of Wales, *KG #920* (apptd 1958)
*Princess Anne,* Lady of the Garter* (*apptd 1994*)*
*Prince Andrew*, Duke of York, *KG#997* (apptd 2006)
*Prince Edward*, Earl of Wessex, KG #998 (apptd 2006)
*Prince William*, Duke of Cambridge, *KG #1000* (apptd 2008)

*Prince Edward*, Duke of Kent, *KG#966* (apptd 1985)

*Order of the Knights of the Garter* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford*



*The Legend of the Leg-End - the Knights of the Garter*
Legend of the Leg End - The Holy Roman Emperors by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Past Knights of the Order of the Garter included the following *NINE* Holy Roman Emperors - not bad for a 'British' Order of Knights

Sigismund, Holy Roman Emperor KG #127 1415.Albert V, Duke of Austria KG #153 1438.Frederick III, Holy Roman Emperor KG #176 1457.Maximilian, King of the Romans KG #239 1490.Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor KG #264 1508.Ferdinand I, Holy Roman Emperor KG #279 1524.Maximilian II, Holy Roman Emperor KG #351 1568.Rudolf II, Holy Roman Emperor KG #363 1578.Francis II, Holy Roman Emperor KG #643 1814. 

Are the Knights of the Garter connected with the Boot of Italy and the Holy Roman Empire?
*
Order of the Knights of the Garter* 
*
A Catholic Order - Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford*


*The Legend of the Leg-End - the Knights of the Garter*

Legend of the Leg End - The Sicilian Triskelion and the Boot of Italy by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Past Knights of the Order of the Garter included the following *FOUR* Kings of Sicily.


Alfonso V of Aragon (Alfonso the Magnanimous) King of Sicily KG#166 (appointed 1450)Ferdinand I King of Sicily and Naples  KG#192 (appointed 1463)Ferdinand II of Aragon (el Católico) King of Sicily KG#218 (appointed 1480)Alfonso II King of Sicily and Naples KG#242 (appointed 1493) 

Are the Knights of the Garter connected with the Three Legs of Sicily (the Triskelion), the Boot of Italy and the Holy Roman Empire?
*
Order of the Knights of the Garter* 
*
A Catholic Order - Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Legend of the ‘Leg-End’ - the Knights of the Garter*

*The Triskelion and the Similarities Between Sicily and the Isle of Man* 

Legend of the Leg End - The Isle of Man and  the Sicilian Triskelions by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Past Knights of the Order of the Garter included the following Kings and Lords of the *Isle of Man.
*
William Montagu, 2nd Earl of Salisbury, *King of Mann*, *KG #6* (apptd 1348)
Williem le Scrope, 1st Earl of Wiltshire, *King of Mann*, *KG #85* (apptd 1395)
Henry Percy, 1st Earl of Northumberland, *King of Mann*, *KG #43* (apptd 1366)
John Stanley, *King of Mann, KG #109* (apptd 1405)
Thomas Stanley, 1st Baron Stanley, *King of Mann*, *KG #174* (apptd 1457)
Thomas Stanley, 1st Earl of Derby, *King of Mann*, *KG #224* (apptd 1483)
Edward Stanley, 3rd Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #319* (apptd 1547)
Henry Stanley, 4th Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #359* (apptd 1574)
Henry Howard, 1st Earl of Northampton, *Lord of Mann* *KG #400* (apptd 1605)
Robert Cecil, 1st Earl of Salisbury, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #401* (apptd 1606)
William Stanley, 6th Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #391* (apptd 1601)
James Stanley, 7th Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #452* (apptd 1650)

By the passage of the Isle of Man Purchase Act 1765 the title of Lord of Mann was revested into the British Crown. It has therefore since been used in the Isle of Man to refer to the reigning British monarch (all Heads of the Order of the Knights of the Garter).

Are the Knights of the Garter connected with the Three Legs of Sicily (the Triskelion), the ‘Boot of Italy’ and the Holy Roman Empire?

*Order of the Knights of the Garter* 
*A Catholic Order - Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford*

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Legend of the Leg-End - the Knights of the Garter



*Knights of the Garter  Bossing the Brotherhood since 1813 (and before)

*

Knights of the Garter - Bossing the Brotherhood Since 1813 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  The Freemasons and their Garter Knight Grand Masters from 1813 to the present day. 

  KG #603 Prince Augustus Frederick, Duke of Sussex (1773 to 1843) 
  KG #763 Thomas Dundas, 2nd Earl of Zetland (1795 to 1873) 
  KG #760 George Robinson, 3rd Earl de Grey (1827 to 1909) 
  KG #724 Albert Edward, Prince of Wales, later King Edward VII (1841 to 1910) 
  KG #753 Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught and Strathearn (1850 to 1942) 
  KG #866 Prince George, Duke of Kent (1902 to 1942) 
  KG #864 Henry George Charles Lascelles, 6th Earl of Harewood (1882 to 1947) 
  KG #892 Edward William Spencer Cavendish, 10th Duke of Devonshire (1895 to 1950) 
  KG #905 Lawrence Roger Lumley, 11th Earl of Scarbrough (1896 to 1969) 
  KG #966 Prince Edward, Duke of Kent (born 1935) 

  The Freemasons  a universal network with ~6 million members worldwide controlled by the Knights of the Garter. 

*Order of the Knights of the Garter* 

*A Catholic Order - Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Duke of Wellington 
*
* 
*
*Knight of the Garter (KG #640)*


Legend of the Leg End - Duke of Wellington KG 640 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, KG, GCB, GCH, PC, FRS (1 May 1769  14 September 1852), was an Anglo-Irish soldier and statesman who was one of the leading military and political figures of 19th-century Britain, serving twice as Prime Minister. His defeat of Napoleon at the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 puts him in the first rank of Britain's military heroes.

  Arthur Wellesley had strong connections with Freemasonry  both his father and his brother served as Masters and they both became Grand Masters of the Grand Lodge of Ireland.

  Arthur himself was initiated into Trim Lodge (no 494), Ireland at the age of 21.

  Arthur Wellesley was created Marquis of Wellington on 18 August 1812 and was appointed Knight of the Order of the Garter on 4th March 1813.



*Footnote:* The Duke of Wellington and Napoléon Bonaparte on the Same Team?


  In 1805, Napoléon Bonaparte (1769  1821) was inducted into the Order of the Golden Fleece (founded 1430). In 1812, Arthur Wellesley was inducted into the same Order.

  The Battle of Waterloo, was fought on Sunday, 18 June 1815, near Waterloo in present-day Belgium, then part of the United Kingdom of the Netherlands. A French army under the command of Napoleon Bonaparte was defeated by two of the armies of the Seventh Coalition: a British-led Allied army under the command of the Duke of Wellington, and a Prussian army under the command of Field Marshal Blücher. The battle marked the end of the Napoleonic Wars.

----------


## Prince Arthur

* 
Victor Emmanuel II, King of Italy, KG #714 (apptd 1855)* 


Legend of the Leg End - Victor Emmanuel II King of Italy KG 714 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



A kingpin for the Italian Wars of Independence, where the Knights of the Garter controlled all sides of the battles.



*Second Italian War of Independence (1859)
*

Napoleon III, Emperor of the French, *KG #713* (apptd 1855)

Victor Emmanuel II, King of Italy, *KG #714* (apptd 1855) 


*vs*

Franz Joseph I, Emperor of Austria, *KG #754* (apptd 1867)*
*



*Third Italian War of Independence (1866)*


Victor Emmanuel II, King of Italy, *KG #714* (apptd 1855) 

*vs
*
Franz Joseph I, Emperor of Austria, *KG #754* (apptd 1867)




*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Legend of the Leg End - Nicholas I Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias KG 661 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*Legend of the Leg End - Alexander II Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias KG 755 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*The Crimean War (1853 to 1856)*

  Controlled on all sides by the *Knights of the Garter.*

*Commanders and leaders included:*

  Queen Victoria  Head of the Order of the Knights of the Garter (appointed 1837)
  George Hamilton-Gordon, 4th Earl of Aberdeen, *KG #712* (appointed 1855)
  Napoleon III, Emperor of the French, *KG #713* (appointed 1855)
  Victor Emmanuel II, King of Italy, *KG #714* (appointed 1855)
  Henry John Temple, 3rd Viscount Palmerston, *KG #716* (appointed 1856)
  Abdul Medjid I, Sultan of Ottoman Empire, *KG #717* (appointed 1856)

*Versus*

  Nicholas I, Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias, *KG #661* (appointed 1827)
  Alexander II, Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias, *KG #755* (appointed 1867)


  Control All Sides  Nobody Will Notice

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

* 
George Orwell (Eric Blair) - Author of 1984* 


Legend of the Leg End - George Orwell 1984 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr
*

‘Liberarci’ is an anagram of Eric Blair.*

*In Italian, ‘liberarci’ means ‘to free ourselves’……*



*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…

Past knights have included NINE Holy Roman Emperors.
*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Origins of the Stamp  dont take it at face value.**Legend of the Leg End - Stamping Authority Worldwide p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr* *Legend of the Leg End - Stamping Authority Worldwide p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr* *
Stamps - Metaphorically Licking the Boots of the Empire *  *
Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 

*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*
More Acts of Stamping by the Knights of the Garter and their Agents*

*Uncle Sam – “PUTTING HIS FOOT DOWN”
*
(Another reference to the Knights of the Garter and the ‘Boot of Italy’ stamping their authority on China)
N.Y.: Published by Keppler & Schwarzmann, 1899 August 23.

Legend of the Leg End - the Takeover of China by the Knights of the Garter by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

To the general public, America appeared to have won independence from the colonies in 1776 but was actually firmly under the control of the Knights of the Garter and the Holy Roman Empire.

Print shows Uncle Sam holding a "Trade Treaty with China", standing on a "Map of China" in the midst of foreign rulers labeled "Germany, Italy, England, Austria, Russia [and] France"; depicted are William II, Umberto I, John Bull, Franz Joseph I sharpening scissors at a grinding stone in the background, Uncle Sam, Nicholas II, and Emile Loubet, each with large scissors, intent on cutting up the map.

KG#767          William II                 Kaiser Wilhelm II, Germany appointed 1877
KG#768          Umberto I                 King of Italy, appointed 1878
KG#754          Franz Joseph I          Emperor of Austria, appointed 1867
KG#802          Nicholas II                Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias apptd 1893
John Bull              a national personification of the United Kingdom
Emile Loubet        President of France
Uncle Sam            a national personification of the USA

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Legend of the ‘Leg-End’ - the Knights of the Garter*

Legend of the Leg End - Some Leg Pulling by the Knights of the Garter by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*

Royal Group on Hesse - 1899*


Two Upstanding Leg-Ends (‘British’ Knights of the Garter) amongst a Royal Group on Hesse.

Nicholas II *KG #802*, Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias (apptd 1893)

Prince Ernest Ludwig of Hesse *KG #797* (apptd 1892)

Grand Dukes Boris, Andrei and Kirill of Russia, Prince Nicholas of Greece.

During *World War I*, Prince Ernest Ludwig *KG #797* served as an officer at *Kaiser Wilhelm's* *KG #767* headquarters.

The Knights of the Garter controlled both sides of WW I and WW II

*Russo – Japanese War 1904 – 1905*

The Russo-Japanese War was fought during 1904–1905 between the Russian Empire and the Empire of Japan over rival imperial ambitions in Manchuria and Korea. 

Nicholas II *KG #802*, Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias (apptd KG 1893)

Mutsuhito *KG #830*, Emperor of Japan (apptd KG 1905) (Emperor Meiji).

Both sides were controlled by the Knights of the Garter.

*HOME and AWAY LEGS……*

*You know you’ve lost when you haven’t got a LEG to stand on….*


*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The American Stamp Act - 1765*

The Stamp Act of 1765 (short title: Duties in American Colonies Act 1765; 5 George III, c. 12) was an Act of the Parliament of Great Britain which imposed a direct tax on the British colonies in America and required that many printed materials in the colonies be produced on stamped paper produced in London, carrying an embossed revenue stamp. Printed materials included legal documents, magazines, playing cards, newspapers, and many other types of paper used throughout the colonies, and it had to be paid in British currency, not in colonial paper money.

The Stamp Act was very unpopular among colonists. A majority considered it a violation of their rights to be taxed without their consentconsent that only the colonial legislatures could grant. Their slogan was "No taxation without representation". Colonial assemblies sent petitions and protests, and the Stamp Act Congress held in New York   City was the first significant joint colonial response to any British measure when it petitioned Parliament and the King.


Legend of the Leg End - the 1765 American Stamp Act by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*How the Stamp Act sparked the American Revolution*

Levied on legal documents, bonds, deeds, almanacs, newspapers, college diplomas, playing cards  indeed, on nearly every form of paper used in the Colonies, the stamp tax ignited a firestorm of opposition that swept through the Colonies with unprecedented force. In each Colony, the stamp agents were mobbed and forced to resign. Except in Georgia, the law was effectively nullified before it could be put into effect.

The Stamp Act sparked more than riots and mobs. It precipitated one of the greatest constitutional debates in Western history. Much of the imperial debate was carried out in pamphlets  inexpensive booklets ranging in length from 5,000 to 25,000 words and printed on anywhere from 10 to a hundred pages or so. Easy and cheap to manufacture, these pamphlets were the instant media of their day, perfect for rapid exchanges of arguments and counter-arguments.

This dispute between the Colonists and Britons, and among Americans themselves, involved all of the fundamental issues of politics and government  power and liberty, rights and constitutions, popular consent and representation, statutes and fundamental law, and the problem of sovereignty. Once begun, this decadelong contest escalated through several stages until it climaxed with the Americans' Declaration of Independence in 1776.


*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Gadsden Flag of 1775  Dont Tread on Me* 


Legend of the Leg End - the Gadsden Flag of 1775 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Christopher Gadsden (1724  1805) was the principal leader of the South Carolina Patriot movement during the American Revolution.

In 1766 Gadsden was appointed as a delegate to the Stamp Act Congress in New York City, which was called to protest the Stamp Act.

Gadsden *UNDER-STOOD* the true meaning of the *STAMP ACT.*

Legend of the Leg End - Do You Under Stand by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Knights of the Garters Systems of Operation Span the World*

Legend of the Leg End - Putting Boots on Computers by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

HSQMYP French Caricature 1899 v3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*
French Caricature from 1899  No Guess Work Required - World Domination*



*Flickr photostream.*

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/142603527@N02/*


*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*
*
*

----------


## Prince Arthur

* 
Legend of the Leg End - Making America Great Again*


*Do Americans know what's in store for them courtesy of the Knights of the Garter?

*Times of London Magazine Front Cover 12th September 2020




Legend of the Leg End - Making America Great Again by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*

Donald's next job - to foment a Civil War?


*


Donald Trump Queen Elizabeth II State Dinner Buckingham Palace 030619 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*

Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 

*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Legend of the Leg End - the King of Italy*


World War 2 - all sides controlled by the Knights of the Garter

Victor Emmanuel III (Knight of the Garter #794) appointed Benito Mussolini as Prime Minister of Italy in 1922 and gave him the boot in 1943

Legend of the Leg End - the King of Italy by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Empress and her Super Powers*


The Queen (as Head of the Order of the Knights of the Garter) holding court at Buckingham Palace with her Super Powers.

Legend of the Leg End - Super Powers by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

'Knights of the Garter' founded 1348 in Oxford

Motto - "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense"

More info in the PDF link...

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf'

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

US Presidents Joe Biden and Donald Trump  one GOT THE BOOT, the other got GIVEN THE BOOT

Legend of the Leg End - Joe Biden US President December 2020 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

'Knights of the Garter' founded 1348 in Oxford

Motto - "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense"

More info in the PDF link...

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf'

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Knights of the Garter – the Laughing Cavaliers
*

The Laughing Cavalier by Frans Hals 1624 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*
The Laughing Cavalier (1624) by Frans Hals*

Auctioned in Paris, 1865

*Richard Seymour-Conway, Knight of the Garter #701*, 4th Marquess of Hertford (1800 to 1870) outbid *Baron James de Rothschild by* more than six times the sales estimate!


  James Mayer de Rothschild, Baron de Rothschild  (1792 to 1868) - a German-French banker and the founder of the French branch of the Rothschild banking dynasty could easily have outbid Richard Seymour-Conway but he knew who his bosses were.



Knights of the Garter - The Laughing Cavaliers_ by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


'Knights of the Garter' founded 1348 in Oxford

Motto - "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense"

More info in the PDF link...

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf'

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…

Dame Buller and Mervyn King by Prince Arthur, on Flickr
*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Patagonia** - Land of the BIG FOOT*

*Discovered by Portuguese Navigator and Explorer - Ferdinand Magellan (1480 to 1521)*

Magellan was sponsored by Holy Roman Emperor Charles V (1500 to 1558)

*‘Latin America’* was claimed as the* Land of the ‘Big Foot’*…

*Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor* (1500 to 1558) *Knight of the Garter #264* (apptd 1508)
*Manuel I, King of Portugal* (1469 to 1521) *Knight of the Garter #267* (apptd 1510)

Patagonia - Land of the BIG FOOT by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


The Laughing Cavaliers -  the 'Knights of the Garter' founded 1348 in Oxford

Motto - "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense"

More info in the PDF link...

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf'

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*

----------


## Prince Arthur

Legend of the Legend - New World Order Discovery 1492 to 1535 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*Significant Voyages of Exploration to the Americas - the New World 1492 to 1535*

  1492 *Columbus* First Voyage 

  1493 *Columbus* Second Voyage

  1497 Giovanni *Cabot*

  1498 Giovanni *Cabot*

  1498 *Columbus* Third Voyage 

  1499 *Hojeda*, *Cosa*, *Vespucci*

  1499 *Pinzon*

  1500 *Cabral*

  1501 *Vespucci*

  1502 *Columbus* Fourth Voyage 

  1519 to 1522 *Magellan* Expedition World Tour

  1524 *Varrazano*

  1534 -1535 *Cartier*


*Christopher Columbus - Italian*

  Christopher Columbus (1451 1506) was an Italian explorer and navigator who completed four voyages across the Atlantic Ocean, opening the way for European exploration and colonization of the Americas. His expeditions, sponsored by the Catholic Monarchs of Spain, were the first European contact with the Caribbean, Central America, and South  America.

  Voyages sponsored by King of Spain, *Ferdinand II* (1452 to 1516) (*Knight of the Garter #218* (appointed 1480))

*Giovanni (John) Cabot - Italian*

  John Cabot (1450  1500) was an Italian navigator and explorer. His 1497 voyage to the coast of North America under the commission of King of England, Henry VII is the earliest known European exploration of coastal North America since the Norse visits to Vinland in the eleventh century. 

  Voyages sponsored by King of England, *Henry VII* (1457 to 1509)  *Knight of the Garter and Head of the Order* (appointed 1485)


*Amerigo Vespucci  Italian*

  Amerigo Vespucci (1454  1512) was an Italian-born merchant, explorer, and navigator from the Republic of Florence, from whose name the term "America" is derived. He became a Castillian (Spanish) citizen in 1505.

  Voyage of 14991500 sponsored by King of Spain, *Ferdinand II* (1452 to 1516) (*Knight of the Garter #218* (appointed 1480))

  Voyage of 15011502 sponsored by King of Portugal, *Manuel I* (1469 to 1521) (*Knight of the Garter #267* (appointed 1510))


*Alonso de Ojeda - Spanish*

  Alonso de Ojeda (1466  1515) was a Spanish explorer, governor and conquistador. He travelled through Guyana, Venezuela, Trinidad, Tobago, Curaçao, Aruba and Colombia. He navigated with Amerigo Vespucci who is famous for having named Venezuela, which he explored during his first two expeditions, for having been the first European to visit Guyana, Curaçao, Colombia, and Lake Maracaibo, and later for founding Santa Cruz (La Guairita).

  Voyage of 14991500 sponsored by King of Spain, *Ferdinand II* (1452 to 1516) (*Knight of the Garter #218* (appointed 1480))

*Juan de la Cosa - Spanish*

  Juan de la Cosa (1450 1510) was a Castilian navigator and cartographer, known for designing the earliest European world map that incorporated the territories of the Americas that were discovered in the 15th century. De la Cosa played an important role in the first and second voyage of Christopher Columbus to the West  Indies, since he was the owner and master of the Santa María.

  In 1499, he served as the chief pilot in the expedition of Alonso de Ojeda to the coasts of South America.

  Voyage of 14991500 sponsored by King of Spain, *Ferdinand II* (1452 to 1516) (*Knight of the Garter #218* (appointed 1480))

*Vicente Pinzon - Spanish*

  Vicente Yáñez Pinzón (1462 1514) was a Spanish navigator and explorer, the youngest of the Pinzón brothers. Along with his older brother, Martín Alonso Pinzón (c. 1441  c. 1493), who captained the Pinta, he sailed with Christopher Columbus on the first voyage to the New World, in 1492 as captain of the Niña.

  Voyage of 1499 sponsored by King of Spain, *Ferdinand II* (1452 to 1516) (*Knight of the Garter #218* (appointed 1480))


*Pedro Cabral - Portuguese*

  Pedro Álvares Cabral (1467 1520) was a Portuguese nobleman, military commander, navigator and explorer regarded as the European discoverer of Brazil. In 1500 Cabral conducted the first substantial exploration of the northeast coast of South America and claimed it for Portugal.

  Voyage of 1500 sponsored by King of Portugal, *Manuel I* (1469 to 1521) (*Knight of the Garter #267* (appointed 1510))


*Ferdinand Magellan - Portuguese*

  Ferdinand Magellan.(1480  1521) was a Portuguese explorer who organised the Spanish expedition to the East Indies from 1519 to 1522, resulting in the first circumnavigation of the Earth, which was completed by Juan Sebastián Elcano.

  Voyage of 1519 to 1522 sponsored by King of Spain, *Charles V* (1500 to 1558) (*Knight of the Garter #264* (appointed 1508))

*Varrazano  Italian*

  Giovanni da Verrazzano (1485  1528) was a Florentine explorer of North America, in the service of King Francis I of France.

  Voyages sponsored by *King Francis I of France* (1494 to 1547) (*Knight of the Garter #292* (appointed 1527))



*Cartier  French*

  Jacques Cartier (1491  1557) was a French-Breton maritime explorer for France. Cartier was the first European to describe and map the Gulf of Saint Lawrence and the shores of the Saint Lawrence River, which he named "The Country of Canadas" after the Iroquois names for the two big settlements he saw at Stadacona (Quebec City) and at Hochelaga (Montreal Island).

  Voyages sponsored by *King Francis I of France* (1494 to 1547) (*Knight of the Garter #292* (appointed 1527))




*'Knights of the Garter' founded 1348 in Oxford*

Motto - "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense"

More info in the PDF link...

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf'

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*


The Age of Discovery 1340 to 1600 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Prince Arthur

> * 
> Legend of the Leg End - Making America Great Again*
> 
> 
> *Do Americans know what's in store for them courtesy of the Knights of the Garter?
> 
> *Times of London Magazine Front Cover 12th September 2020
> 
> 
> ...





President Donald Trump rallying the troops - January 06, 2021 in Washington, D.C.

  Civil War on the way.......?


Donald Trump 060121 p6 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*
Knights of the Garter' founded 1348 in Oxford* 


Motto - "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense" 


More info in the PDF link... 


https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf 


'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf' 

*
Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 

*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.* 

*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*'Knights of the Garter' founded 1348 in Oxford*

Motto - "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense"

More research info in the PDF links...


VOL. 1. THE KNIGHTS OF THE GARTER, 1348-1939, WITH A COMPLETE LIST OF THE STALL PLATES IN ST GEORGE’S CHAPEL
By the Rev. E. H. FELLOWES, CH, MVO (1939)

https://www.stgeorges-windsor.org/wp...raph-Vol-1.pdf

"https://www.stgeorges-windsor.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Monograph-Vol-1.pdf"


VOL. 16. THE ORDER OF THE GARTER: ITS KNIGHTS AND STALL PLATES, 1348-1984
By GRACE HOLMES (1984 repr.1999)

https://www.stgeorges-windsor.org/wp...aph-Vol-16.pdf

'https://www.stgeorges-windsor.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Monograph-Vol-16.pdf'

NEW WORLD ORDER OF THE KNIGHTS OF THE GARTER

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf'

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*

----------


## Prince Arthur

Protests rock Spain for 3rd night in a row after *rapper Pablo Hasel* was jailed for tweets *insulting* King Juan Carlos – *Knight of the Garter #970* (apptd 1988)
The protests came a day after similar demonstrations over the arrest devolved into riots. Protesters chucked projectiles at police officers on Tuesday night, and the officers responded with rubber bullets. One protester lost an eye when she was struck with a rubber bullet, activist group IRIDIA claimed.

Hasel, whose real name is Pablo Rivadulla Duro, was arrested earlier on Tuesday after barricading himself inside the University of Lleida in western Catalonia. Less than two weeks earlier, he was sentenced to nine months in prison and fined for calling disgraced former monarch Juan Carlos I a “thief” and a “mafia boss,” and for a social media post praising GRAPO, a Spanish Maoist terrorist group.

https://www.rt.com/news/515867-barce...protest-spain/

For more interesting information on the Knights of the Garter see the following PDF document:

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf

''https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf’'

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Knights of the Garter*

  In the News  *Harrys* tribute to *Prince Philip*  the *LEGEND of BANTER.*

*Prince Philip - Knight of the Garter #902
*
Legend of the Leg End - The UK Royal Family by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

For more info on these European Knights see the following PDF download links:

*https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf
*
*https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...sher-oxley.pdf*


  Some of this weeks news headlines:

https://news.sky.com/story/prince-ph...harry-12273445

https://metro.co.uk/2021/04/12/princ...ilip-14397305/

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-b1830154.html

https://www.thenational.scot/news/uk...legend-banter/

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-fa...legend-banter/

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/u...-pays-20369983

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...harry-23898057

----------


## Prince Arthur

*
The Storming of the United States Capitol Building  Jan 2021
*

America Under the CONTRACT of the ARCH by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Following the staged riots of Jan 6th 2021, metal detectors were subsequently installed in the US Capitol Building to disarm elected US House Representatives and Officials, directly contravening the 2nd Amendment of the United States Bill of Rights which clearly states:

*the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.*

Understanding the symbolism behind the installation of Security ARCHes (metal detectors) in the US Capitol Building is key to de-coding what game is currently in play with US governance and global affairs.


*The ARK of the COVENANT (CONTRACT of the ARCH)*

Our controllers are not averse to deception, deceit and misdirection.

From the Merriam Webster Dictionary:

Definition of 'walk into'

1 : to become involved in or fooled by (something) because one is not aware of what is really happening. 

He walked right into our trap. 

"I can't believe you fell for that old joke!" "Yeah, I guess I walked right into that one."


Is this what our controllers are doing with the ARCHways?

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...revision-1.pdf
https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...evision-1.pdf
https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...rter-v2_6.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

I could have sworn that @Prince Arthur has posted about "taking the knee", but obviously not in this thread.

All across the USA, football players are kneeling during the national anthem, in a formation like Freemasons in their ritual kneeling around the body of the widows son, Hiram Abiff.

----------


## Prince Arthur

> I could have sworn that @Prince Arthur has posted about "taking the knee", but obviously not in this thread.
> 
> All across the USA, football players are kneeling during the national anthem, in a formation like Freemasons in their ritual kneeling around the body of the widow’s son, Hiram Abiff.


@FS

Your memory serves you well.

Great picture of the BRETHREN also.

"Taking a Knee" posted on the David Icke Forum - 24th October 2020
*The Legend of the ‘Leg-End’ - the Knights of the Garter*

https://forum.davidicke.com/index.ph...comment=181455

Legend of the Leg End Taking a Knee by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Firestarter

> Your memory serves you well.


It's strange that I sometimes remember things sort of like summaries, instead of exactly...

There are rumors that second rate quarterback Colin Kaepernick  is a Freemason or has ties to the Boule. 
Kappa Alpha Psi was founded in 1911 as a secret college front for Prince Hall Freemasons, and the Grand Masonic Lodge of England.



The Boule, (an acronym for Sigma Pi Phi), was formed to bring together a select group of greedy black men and women, and could be seen as the black skin "Skull & Bones". The black members of the Boule play the role of Freedom Fighters or Civil Rights Activists, while they are really playing their part to keep the black masses enslaved for their masters: https://hiddeninthecrag.com/2017/09/...itual-and-crk/

----------


## Firestarter

> Legend of the Leg End Taking a Knee by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


.
You never would've guessed it!



> In this thread I've posted extensively on Roman Emperor Constantine the Great, who founded the Christian Church, but was really a Sun/Mithras worshipper.
> It looks like "taking the knee" was really based on the Mithras rituals...
> 
> It looks like behind it all, is the resurrected Roman Mithraic mystery cult, which involves the legend that Sol bows down to the new Sun Mithras (who was really the same "god" as Saturn or Kronos).
> See a depiction of Sol taking the knee for Mithras.


Dragon-court#post7035295

----------


## Prince Arthur

*
Albert Pike  Legendary US 33rd Degree Freemason Sovereign Grand Inspector General*


The Leg-End Agenda of the Knights of the Garter by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*
Pike's Masonic publications included

LEGENDA XIX-XXX, XXXII*

Legenda Albert Pike by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Legenda Albert Pike by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



United Grand Lodge Freemason Grand Masters from 1813 to the present day have ALL been Knights of the Garter.

A British Order of Knights founded in Woodstock, Oxford, UK in 1348


https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...revision-2.pdf

----------


## jmdrake

Learn something new everyday.  I thought this was a joke thread.  Guess not.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garter..._of_the_Garter

----------


## Prince Arthur

> Learn something new everyday.  I thought this was a joke thread.  Guess not.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garter..._of_the_Garter



The 'Knights of the Garter' are the 'Laughing Cavaliers' and unfortunately the joke is at our expense.

Knights of the Garter motto – ‘Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense’

Shame on he who thinks bad of it…


Here they are, leaving their signature on the moon landings and their LEG-END-ary BOOT print on the surface of the Moon.

What did Neil Armstrong say when he stepped out of the Lunar Lander?

Apollo 11 Moon Landing Mission Master Ignition Routine p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Moon Landing Mission Master Ignition Routine p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



Also, the Knights of the Garter controlled both sides of the 16th Century English Reformation - they couldn't lose.

The French Connection Slide1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


The French Connection Slide6 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

PDF Documents on the 'Knights of the Garter', "Ark of the Covenant" and "House of the Rising Sun" - may be of interest.

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_6.pdf
https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...revision-2.pdf
https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...g-sun-v0_7.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> Learn something new everyday.  I thought this was a joke thread.  Guess not.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garter..._of_the_Garter


You won't hear this from Alex Jones, David Icke et al., but the Order of the Garter rules the world.



> Here are King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands (grandson of Heaths friend Bernhard) in Garter gear, with sovereign of the Garter Elizabeth and his wife Maxima, 17 June 2019.
> 
> 
> Heres the whole gang of bloodsuckers at the Garter ceremony earlier this year, King Felipe of Spain was also installed this year, hes sitting directly right of Elizabeth. Philip is missing...


Dragon-court#post6849521

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The KRUSADING KAISER – Wilhelm’s Visit to the Levant*

*Kaiser Wilhelm II - Knight of the Garter #767 – appointed 1877
*
*Kaiser Wilhelm II's voyage to the Levant in 1898 was a State visit that the German Emperor undertook in the Ottoman Empire between 25 October and 12 November 1898.

*
Krusading Kaiser Wilhelm II Levant Tour Oktober 1898 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



JERUSALEM entering into the KONTRAKT of the ARCH with the KRUSADING KAISER by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



The Kaiser started his journey to the Ottoman Eyalets with Istanbul on 16 October 1898; then he went by yacht to Haifa on 25 October. After visiting Jerusalem and Bethlehem, the Kaiser went back to Jaffa to embark to Beirut, where he took the train passing Aley and Zahlé to reach Damascus on 7 November. While visiting the Mausoleum of Saladin the following day, the Kaiser made a speech:

      In the face of all the courtesies extended to us here, I feel that I must thank you, in my name as well as that of the Empress, for them, for the hearty reception given us in all the towns and cities we have touched, and particularly for the splendid welcome extended to us by this city of Damascus. Deeply moved by this imposing spectacle, and likewise by the consciousness of standing on the spot where held sway one of the most chivalrous rulers of all times, the great Sultan Saladin, a knight sans peur et sans reproche, who often taught his adversaries the right conception of knighthood, I seize with joy the opportunity to render thanks, above all to the Sultan Abdul Hamid for his hospitality. May the Sultan rest assured, and also the three hundred million Mohammedans scattered over the globe and revering in him their caliph, that the German Emperor will be and remain at all times their friend.

      — Kaiser Wilhelm II,



*The 12 GATES of JERUSALEM… entering into the CONTRACT of the ARCH

*
JERUSALEM entering into the CONTRACT of the ARCH by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


The *ARK*, also known as the *ARK OF THE LAW*, or in Hebrew the Aron Kodesh or aron ha-Kodesh ("holy ark") by Ashkenazi communities and as the Heikhal ("sanctuary") among Sefardi communities. This name is a reference to the ’ārōn haqqōdeš, the Hebrew name for the Ark of the Covenant which was stored in the Holy of Holies in the inner sanctuary of both the ancient Tabernacle and the Temple in Jerusalem. Similarly, Hekhál, also written hechal, echal or heichal — and sometimes also Echal Kodesh (mainly among Balkan Sephardim) comes from Hebrew הֵיכָל hēkhāl (palace), was used in the same time period to refer to the inner sanctuary. The hekhal contained the Menorah, Altar of Incense, and Table of the Showbread.


*The following may be of symbolic interest in association with Kaiser Wilhelm’s knights’ krusade of the Levant in 1898:
*
    (Jaffa Gate was inaugurated in 1538 as part of the rebuilding of the Old  City walls by Suleiman the Magnificent.)

  In 1898, a breach was made through the wall connecting the citadel with the gate tower that constituted the Jaffa Gate, ahead of German Emperor Wilhelm II's visit. 

  Rumours have it that the Kaiser insisted on entering the city mounted on his white horse. Local legend said that Jerusalem would be ruled by a king who entered the city's gates on a white horse. As the demolished wall segment was standing inside the citadel moat, a portion of the moat was filled in, creating the ramp that allowed the Emperor to access the breach and enter the city on his horse.This was one of many other large projects undertaken across the Land in his honour. Contemporaneous accounts of the Emperor's entry, and the Ottoman authorities' destruction of the wall adjacent to the Jaffa Gate, were written by David Yellin, a contributor to the Hebrew-language newspaper "Ha-Melitz", in his regular column titled "Letters from Jerusalem", on a number of occasions (e.g. 3 Tamuz, 5658, Hebrew equivalent of June 23, 1898; "middle of Av, 5658" - roughly end of July, 1898; and 28 Elul, 5658 - September 15, 1898).
*

The ARK of the COVENANT (CONTRACT of the ARCH)*

  Our controllers are not averse to deception, deceit and misdirection.

From the Merriam Webster Dictionary:

_Definition of 'walk into'__

1 : to become involved in or fooled by (something) because one is not aware of what is really happening._ 
_He walked right into our trap._ 
_"I can't believe you fell for that old joke!" "Yeah, I guess I walked right into that one."_


  Is this what our controllers are doing with the *ARCH*ways?


Kaiser Bill and the Knights of the Garter by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  For more hidden knowledge see the following PDF download links:

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...revision-2.pdf 

"https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2021/05/noahs-ark-of-the-covenant-revision-2.pdf" 

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf

"https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf"

----------


## Firestarter

It remains a mystery how to find information on the internet, but look at what I found...

What could these arches (gateways) represent?
In ancient Syria, the Arch of Palmyra was in front of the temple were the Sun-God Baal was worshipped. In the Moloch ceremonies children were sacrificed to Baal.

See a reconstruction of the Arch of Palmyra of Ba'al in front of the U.S. Capitol building, Washington DC, 2018.



See a reconstruction of the Arch of Palmyra of Ba'al in New York, 2016



See a reconstruction of the Arch of Palmyra of Ba'al in London (with the lion of Judah or Mithras in the background).

https://warriorsoftheruwach.com/en/baal

----------


## Firestarter

The Arch of Palmyra was constructed in front of the existing temple were the Sun-God Baal was worshipped in honour of Roman emperor Septimius Severus (emperor from 193 to 211 AD).

See the Palmyra ruins including the infamous arch, in 2010.



The remarkable temple of Palmyra was dedicated to the Semitic god Baal (or Bel).
Although the temple was opened in 32 C.E., major new elements were added over the course of the following 2 centuries.

The temple was dedicated to a Trinity of Baal, with the moon god Aglibol and the sun god Yarhibol.
See Baalshamin (centre), with Aglibol on his right and Yarhibol left.

https://smarthistory.org/temple-of-bel-palmyra/
(https://archive.is/OThVg)


Roman Emperor Septimius Severus, who erected the Arch of Palmyra as a gateway to Ba'al, made sun worship the most important in the Roman Empire.
The second wife of Septimius Severus was the Emesene Syrian Julia Domna, whose father, Julius Bassianus, descended from the Arab Emesene dynasty and was a high priest of the local cult of the sun god Elagabal (Elagabalus in Latin).
Domna's older sister, Julia Maesa, would become the grandmother of the future Roman emperors Elagabalus and Alexander Severus.

By common consensus, the Roman Sol Invictus was really a Syrian sun god, whose cult was promoted in Rome under Emperor Elagabalus.
Elagabalus replaced Jupiter as head of the Roman pantheon with Deus Sol Invictus, and led rites celebrating this deity.

Elagabalus was leading the extreme rites that reportedly included orgies and sacrificing children to Sol Invictus. Elagabalus has been described as bisexual and as an openly transvestite.
Elagabalus was murdered at 18 as even a Roman Emperor can go too far: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septimius_Severus

----------

